# FX100 Shanty Mods...



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

scooter_trasher said:


> my clam stuff is made in usa, so is the articat I believe and my vex fl8 is usa, what was imported besides his rod ,reel,& those overpriced sponsor clothes, the van or the trailer , or the rack he had made at the fab shop
> 
> Didn't mean to Hi-jack your thread, deleted the offensive post


FWIW, you didn't do anything wrong.. I'm just pissed that a company like Clam went China...

I've been using Clam shacks since 1984 or so and thought I would always be using them.. Now I'm pushing Shappell brand for anyone looking to buy new...

Nice sled rig BTW!!

<*)))>{


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> I have led light inside and outside of mine.they are wired on a switch. I also added a seat for back support. Might be selling it has is at the end of the season.
> View attachment 75422


Awesome! Instead of reflectix, you should hang one of those fuzzy blacklight Zeppelin posters!

Is that UV light your running?

<*)))>{


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

plugger said:


> Looks like a solid sled setup!


Thanks , got the ski-boose carriage for less than I could find sprung skis
The rack is held on with u bolts right now, I may weld it when the weather gets nice, I have some bed liner plastic that I'm going use to make a skid pan for underneath, to keep jagged ice from hitting the tub, if I ever get over this bron****is, I'll be able to take it on a shake down run, but now the wife's been home with the flu for four days, that may be the end of my season


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Ice Scratcher said:


> FWIW, you didn't do anything wrong.. I'm just pissed that a company like Clam went China...
> 
> I've been using Clam shacks since 1984 or so and thought I would always be using them.. Now I'm pushing Shappell brand for anyone looking to buy new...
> 
> ...


I got pissed a Shapple over a chineese atv rack they ,would not offer a refund on, bought an eskimo tow bar (exactly like otters) it was from china when it got here, I believe all the hubs are chineese, were to the point we can't win now the deck is stacked.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

This is how I made my first flip , except there were no plastic tubs, viking was abought the only co. making shanties , the rest were custom fabs from canvas shops and everyone used schooley's from K mart, it had an all wood bottom and was way heavy, and Dave let me copy his


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Ice Scratcher said:


> Awesome! Instead of reflectix, you should hang one of those fuzzy blacklight Zeppelin posters!
> 
> Is that UV light your running?
> 
> <*)))>{



No those are just blue LEDs


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

One of my best mods for my FX100 is my Smitty Sled, especially when walking out on Erie... 

More days than not, I don't have to pull it, one way... If your walking three miles that day it can really help conserve energy....





 




 
<*)))>{


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Ice Scratcher said:


> One of my best mods for my FX100 is my Smitty Sled, especially when walking out on Erie...
> 
> More days than not, I don't have to pull it, one way... If your walking three miles that day it can really help conserve energy....
> 
> ...


Wow! Great idea! I'll be trying that this weekend.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Ice Scratcher said:


> One of my best mods for my FX100 is my Smitty Sled, especially when walking out on Erie...
> 
> More days than not, I don't have to pull it, one way... If your walking three miles that day it can really help conserve energy....
> 
> ...



That is a great idea scratcher, that would be a huge energy saver, I'm going to have to do that, plus it doubles as a smitty sled


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks guys!!

I didn't realize I posted the same video twice..

Fixed...

There is over 100lbs being moved there...

<*)))>{


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

knowing my luck I will be in a cross wind and it will not help me coming or going!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> knowing my luck I will be in a cross wind and it will not help me coming or going!


 You just need to get a sail boater to teach you to tack and you can use wind power both ways.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

plugger said:


> You just need to get a sail boater to teach you to tack and you can use wind power both ways.


I know how tacking works and its dandy if your not walking behind it all... lol... Tacking could turn a 1 mile walk into 4.. Now if I made it so it could pull me too tacking would be the ticket!!

<*)))>{


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Ice Scratcher said:


> I know how tacking works and its dandy if your not walking behind it all... lol... Tacking could turn a 1 mile walk into 4.. Now if I made it so it could pull me too tacking would be the ticket!!
> 
> <*)))>{


 A harness, like my wife uses for ski jouring behind the dogs, and backcountry skis.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> I have led light inside and outside of mine.they are wired on a switch. I also added a seat for back support. Might be selling it has is at the end of the season.
> View attachment 75422



Damn!!! I don't if that's a shanty or a strip club!!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

U of M Fan said:


> Damn!!! I don't if that's a shanty or a strip club!!!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Here is a few more shots from a trip to Saginaw river.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Here is a few more shots from a trip to Saginaw river.
> View attachment 75662
> 
> View attachment 75663
> View attachment 75664


That's pretty wild!!

Its amazing how far LED technology has come...

<*)))>{


----------



## iceman10 (Jun 24, 2006)

What type of seat you using Rat ? Is that a Rover 1.0 or a FX100? I am going with a FX-100 next season for one Reason . Weight !!! Lol , I will have to figure out a seat & how to black out the windows


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I put one of the Stadium Chair XL's on my FX100, hooks onto the bench for a quick on and off is fairly light and really comfortable.

http://www.sportsauthority.com/STADIUM-CHAIR-XL-Bleacher-Seat/product.jsp?productId=13277630


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Well guys, the best got better...

I screwed up my tarp last season and ordered a new in September...

I opened it up and was pretty shocked! The material is a slightly different shade of blue, and its twice as thick!! The coating on the inside seems heavier too... Plus all the seams are double stiched and taped... No more light coming in anywhere!!! 

It damn near like an insulated flip now!

The new cover does seem heavier by a few pounds, but I love it!!

<°)))>{


----------

